# Dog Recommendations - WITH SPECIFIC CRITERIA



## GTGallop (Nov 11, 2012)

We have some unique family needs for a dog. Right now our Boxer/Lab mix isn't cutting it. She was supposed to fill the shoes of our Catahoula/Aussie Shep mix and apparently that was a taller order than I originally appreciated.

So this isn't a what is YOUR favorite breed discussion, or what works best in YOUR situation. I hate to say it, but yeah, this is all about me. I'll be the one living with and training the dog so it has to fit my families needs.

What is a dog that fits these criteria?
1. SMART - Can't have another dumb dog that gets surprised every time she farts like it snuck up on her.
2. About 40 to 45 pounds
3. Loving
4. Protecting / herding
6. stout/compact build - I don't mind a heavy dog but I don't want a tall spindly dog.
7. Clean - not a lot of excessive shedding.
8. Obedient

I'm thinking about Catahoulas, Australian Sheppards, Blue Healers, Australian Cattle Dogs, but are there others I should know about. Primary duty is a family member but needs to earn her keep with security. I prefer mutts and will probably look for a blend of dogs that hit one or more of the breeds mentioned in this thread. It will be female and it will be fixed ASAP.


----------



## PrepConsultant (Aug 28, 2012)

Australian Cattle Dog aka Blue or red heeler.. I have had them my entire life and they should fit what you need.. It's too bad you are not in Montana as we just had 6 pups..


----------



## Earthscreations (Jul 30, 2013)

I recommend a Blue Healer. My mother has one and it fits all your criteria.


----------



## MI.oldguy (Apr 18, 2013)

We have a Lab/border collie mix,smartest dog we have ever had.intelligent,not lazy,gentile but firm,not a guard dog but,more of an alarm dog.


----------



## GTGallop (Nov 11, 2012)

Just For Reference:
Blue Heeler ==> Australian Cattle Dog - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
Catahoula ==> Catahoula Cur - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## AvengersAssembled (Dec 13, 2012)

Yep, I'd say a Blue Heeler. My grandpa had one for years, she provided security to his whole farm. She was very easy to train, and incredibly loving and loyal to all of us. She definitely earned her keep at his place. She was a mix, we don't know what else she had, but every one of her characteristics and her appearance were Blue Heeler.


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

We had a Blue Heeler. She was a great dog and fit 7 of your 8 criteria perfectly. But she was dumb as a post.


----------



## GTGallop (Nov 11, 2012)

Inor said:


> We had a Blue Heeler. She was a great dog and fit 7 of your 8 criteria perfectly. But she was dumb as a post.


There is one in every breed - the Forrest Gump of the litter if you will.
I know the Blue Heeler is statistically more likely to be smart and that's why I'm leaning that way. I'll assess the pup when we go to adopt and make sure we get a good one. I think we are going to take our time with this though. Might be a year or two out.


----------



## lgustavus81 (Aug 12, 2013)

Red Heeler. And thats all I'm saying about that. Love mine and he fits the bill in all areas.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Australian Cattle Dog aka Blue need to think about that. I have shared my life with a couple. My current one is 51 pounds he is one of the lager size in the breed. He is a Smart dog and a smart ass. He is loyal and loves to work/play. While they may not hurt small kids think can be a bit rough with them .
My grandson has a nick name for him - - - hole.
If you go that route you will have a partner for a long time once you train them they work hard for you.
A Sheltie fits a lot of people needs that are not ready for a Healer. The best farm dog and family friend we ever had was a mix Sheltie and blue healer.

Meet Sir Pretzel Stick named by my grandson


----------



## sparkyprep (Jul 5, 2013)

Blue Pitt, the most loving, loyal dogs in the world. Great with kids, but needs training. Fairly smart, not too stupid, but loyal to a fault.


----------



## PrepConsultant (Aug 28, 2012)

Ours love the water too. It would be hard to find a smarter dog than a heeler...


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

PrepConsultant said:


> View attachment 2453
> View attachment 2454
> Ours love the water too. It would be hard to find a smarter dog than a heeler...


 Oh yea water he goes and jumps in the little duck pound often.
Looks sharp I really do love healers


----------



## ekim (Dec 28, 2012)

I still miss my "Miss Emily", best friend I ever had. A blue Healer we had for just short of 12 years. Smart, good warning dog and great with all members of the family. If I ever get another dog it will be a healer!


----------



## PrepConsultant (Aug 28, 2012)

Damn, a lot of heeler lovers on here..lol


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

PrepConsultant said:


> Damn, a lot of heeler lovers on here..lol
> View attachment 2462


 Well let us look at this
heelers is strong able to work alone or with others.
Smart and can handle tasks alone others would need a lot of help with
Courage, ever have a Heeler step between you and a really piss steer or cow? Nothing stops them if they are sure it needs to be done.
They can think on their own.
I would not want o be in your shoes if he though you meant harm to anyone of his family, 51 pound of really upset dog going to ruin your day.
Sounds like the prefect partner for many of us


----------



## PalmettoTree (Jun 8, 2013)

American Water Spaniel


----------



## lgustavus81 (Aug 12, 2013)

Got my jaw broke breaking up a fight one night. Had my heeler tied to a picnic table. He was dragging the damned table to try and come help me! That dog has no fear whatsoever and will love me and my family til his last breath!


----------



## PrepConsultant (Aug 28, 2012)

Smitty901 said:


> Well let us look at this
> heelers is strong able to work alone or with others.
> Smart and can handle tasks alone others would need a lot of help with
> Courage, ever have a Heeler step between you and a really piss steer or cow? Nothing stops them if they are sure it needs to be done.
> ...


I had a pissed off cow just yesterday try to tear me up when I was pushing her and a few hundred others to another pasture.. I was on one of those fat cat dirt bikes instead of a horse or 4 wheeler and she came up behind me and freight trained me. Knocked me off the bike and kept comin after me. If it wasn't for the heeler I would have got my ass handed to me...


----------



## PrepperDogs (May 12, 2013)

I'm a catahoula fan. We got Kali from the Catahoula Rescue.


----------



## roy (May 25, 2013)

Get something you can eat in a pinch.


----------



## iamliberty (Jun 23, 2013)

To me the pitbull has no equal they are frighteningly strong, extremely intelligent and the most protective and loyal dog there is in my book. 

I would highly recommend rescuing a pup and making it part of your family. And if you are talking compact these guys are little balls of muscle


----------



## roy (May 25, 2013)

Yeah, somethin' like 90% of the fatal dog attacks in the U.S. are by pitbulls. Get a log chain to walk him on so you can fit in with ghetto thug society.


----------



## www.BigBugOutTrucks.com (Mar 14, 2013)

In 1928, Antonio Nores Martinez. a medical doctor, professor and surgeon, set out to breed a big game hunting dog that was also capable of being a loyal pet and guard dog. Antonio Martinez picked the Cordoba Fighting Dog to be the base for the breed. This breed is extinct today but was described as a large and ferocious dog that was a great hunter. He crossed it with the Great Dane, Boxer, Spanish Mastiff, Old English Bulldog, Bull Terrier, Great Pyrenees, Pointer, Irish Wolfhound and Dogue de Bordeaux. Nores Martinez continued to develop the breed via selective breeding to introduce the desired traits.

The Dogo Argentino is a large white short-coated dog with a smooth muscular body that rarely has any markings (any type of marking or spot on the coat is considered a flaw).


----------



## GTGallop (Nov 11, 2012)

I guess I might have left out a key piece of info too... We are Suburbanites. Like to be out in the wilderness for recreation and bring the dogs to camp with us, but also need them to live the majority of their lives in a backyard and 3 bedroom home.

Some of the pics make it look like the Heelers are out on land. I don't have any cattle or sheep for them to work, or hogs to hunt, but would take them out routinely. Does that change any of the recommendations or throw up a "WHOA NELLY!"


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

GTGallop said:


> I guess I might have left out a key piece of info too... We are Suburbanites. Like to be out in the wilderness for recreation and bring the dogs to camp with us, but also need them to live the majority of their lives in a backyard and 3 bedroom home.
> 
> Some of the pics make it look like the Heelers are out on land. I don't have any cattle or sheep for them to work, or hogs to hunt, but would take them out routinely. Does that change any of the recommendations or throw up a "WHOA NELLY!"


Yes it does Heelers are active dogs. The Sheltie may be worth a look they can be a bit nippy but get over that with training . They share a lot in common with a heeler but adapt to home life from what I have seen.


----------



## lgustavus81 (Aug 12, 2013)

My Heeler is an inside dog. He gets plenty of exercise I also live in the Houston area of TX


----------



## longrider (Mar 25, 2013)

Try this site: www.iams.com/dogbreedselector I tried it for you - just guessing at some of the answers. It came up with a Standard Schnauzer. Good gaurd dog and very family friendly. Will attempt to stop a man. Good, smart breed. Easy coat care. I'm curious what you come up with.

For some reason, I can't make that link go away. When I clicked on it, it said page not available. But if you go to Bing.com and type in dog breed selector, you'll find a list of places that help you select a breed right for you. I'm interested in what you decide on.


----------



## bigdogbuc (Mar 23, 2012)

I'm surprised every time I fart. They do sneak up you. Honest. 

Seriously though, Australian Shepard. I have a Miniature Australian Shepard/Toy Maltese mix. Cleetus. He's tiny, a little neurotic. He gets surprised when he farts too, probably why I like him. 

Anyway, you want a "herder", these guys are it. This little fellow herds my kids when they venture to close to the alley and he's a great early warning device for those walking up and down the street. Very territorial. He's small, but has big heart and that's the Australian Shepard in him.


----------



## PrepConsultant (Aug 28, 2012)

As long as you give them exercise, heelers would still be a good choice. Ours have plenty of property to run on but are still inside pets. We are just able to use them for work when we need to. 90% of the time they are not workin cows. Just when they are needed. The rest of the time they are regular pets... But being is a home in suburbia doesn't mean you should take em off the list. Give them some exercise and you will have happy loyal friends!


----------



## Sheldon (May 8, 2013)

How about a bull mastiff? We have a 6 year old bitch that's a great member of the family. The bitches are more relaxed with the dogs being more boisterous and can be over protective sometimes. My ideal would be a few English Mastiffs, great game keepers dogs.


----------



## GTGallop (Nov 11, 2012)

If I recall, I think the mastiff's area a bit outside of my size range. Aren't they?


----------



## sparkyprep (Jul 5, 2013)

roy said:


> Yeah, somethin' like 90% of the fatal dog attacks in the U.S. are by pitbulls. Get a log chain to walk him on so you can fit in with ghetto thug society.


Now you sound like a media zombie. In the South, more than just the "thugs" own pits. We love our pit, and he loves us. Of course they are responsible for a large portion of fatal attacks, they are very powerful animals. However, the Dalmatian is responsible for more dog bites than any other breed. Chihuahuas bite more people than pits, but they are just small, so we let it go. Don't judge a breed by the actions of a few owners. You will never find a more loyal family dog, who treats your children as family, and will die to defend them.


----------



## PrepConsultant (Aug 28, 2012)

My friend has heelers too and he had one a few years ago when his son was about 3-4 yrs old. He was out by the barn and came across a rattlesnake. The red heeler got in between the boy and the snake and the snake kept biting him. It was like 8-10 times if I remember right and the dog just stayed in between them. They spent tons of money on vet bills but the dog ended up dying in the end.. That is a loyal dog... At least they have one of the pups of the dog that died...


----------



## Sheldon (May 8, 2013)

GTGallop said:


> If I recall, I think the mastiff's area a bit outside of my size range. Aren't they?


English Mastiffs are huge, but the Bull Mastiffs are more compact just a bit bigger than a pittbull. We hardly know our 50kg bitch is around and we live in a 70m2 apartment. One problem with the bread is they don't handle 30+degree heat well........


----------



## watcher (Aug 24, 2013)

GTGallop said:


> We have some unique family needs for a dog. Right now our Boxer/Lab mix isn't cutting it. She was supposed to fill the shoes of our Catahoula/Aussie Shep mix and apparently that was a taller order than I originally appreciated.
> 
> So this isn't a what is YOUR favorite breed discussion, or what works best in YOUR situation. I hate to say it, but yeah, this is all about me. I'll be the one living with and training the dog so it has to fit my families needs.
> 
> ...


Try and get one that is not big enough to eat you if it gets really hungry...But you can get at least 2 meals off of it if you get really hungry..


----------



## bigdogbuc (Mar 23, 2012)

sparkyprep said:


> Now you sound like a media zombie. In the South, more than just the "thugs" own pits. We love our pit, and he loves us. Of course they are responsible for a large portion of fatal attacks, they are very powerful animals. However, the Dalmatian is responsible for more dog bites than any other breed. Chihuahuas bite more people than pits, but they are just small, so we let it go. Don't judge a breed by the actions of a few owners. You will never find a more loyal family dog, who treats your children as family, and will die to defend them.


Or eat them. I think it's the aggressive nature, unpredictability and lethality of the breed that concern people. Kind of like playing Russian Roulette. I think comparing a Chihuahua bite to a pitbull attack is like comparing a kid shoplifting candy to a full on armed home invasion where people are killed. Unfortunately, every Pitbull I see in public are disproportionately more often than not, attached to thugs, gang bangers and are popular with the welfare crowd. Though I think the term "thug" being insinuated in the direction of one our forum members is a bit harsh as I doubt we have any of those here. Your dog is a fine one I'm sure. They do receive a less than friendly rap, but it isn't unearned.


----------



## BigTex (Aug 24, 2013)

Here are some I found that might fit your description, that maybe you haven't considered. Having experience working at a Veterinary hospital and in my personal life with Weimaraners and Australian Shepards, I'd say those two would be your best choice. 

Vizsla - Size: Medium. Coat: Bristly. Silky. Straight. Wavy/Wiry. Coat length: Short. Grooming: Easy, low-maintenance. Unlikely to drool. Moderate shedding. Very high activity level. Likes to swim. Bred to hunt game birds. Highly intelligent. Somewhat easier than average to train. Tolerates other pets fairly well. Tolerates strangers well. Very affectionate. Moderately independent. Fairly quiet. Good watchdog potential. Somewhat longer than average estimated lifespan.

Field spaniel - Size: Medium. Coat: Soft. Straight. Coat length: Short. Grooming: Easy, low-maintenance. Likely to drool. Moderate shedding. Very high activity level. Likes to swim. Bred to hunt game birds. Moderately intelligent. Comparatively, easier to train. Tolerates other pets fairly well. Wary of strangers. Very affectionate. Moderately independent. Fairly vocal. Good watchdog potential. Somewhat shorter than average estimated lifespan. In America, a very rare breed.

Weimaraner - Size: Medium to Large. Coat: Straight. Coat length: Short. Grooming: Easy, low-maintenance. Unlikely to drool. Moderate shedding. Very high activity level. Likes to swim. Bred to hunt game birds. Highly intelligent. Somewhat harder than average to train. Wary of other pets. Wary of strangers. Very affectionate. Moderately independent. Fairly vocal. Good watchdog potential. Somewhat shorter than average estimated lifespan


----------



## GTGallop (Nov 11, 2012)

Sheldon said:


> English Mastiffs are huge, but the Bull Mastiffs are more compact just a bit bigger than a pittbull. We hardly know our 50kg bitch is around and we live in a 70m2 apartment. One problem with the bread is they don't handle 30+degree heat well........


I assume you are talking C not F. Problem is, we live in Arizona where a normal summer day could run 35c/95f to 43.33c/110f - and it does get up to 47.77c/118f. Obviously the dogs do come in for extreme heat and cold (because our winters get down to -2.22c/28f as well) but we would take them with us anywhere we are going if it was out on the trail and camping so they could be out in the low 100's like around 40c/105f.


----------



## tlewis_2003 (Aug 31, 2013)

A lot of breeds resemble pitbulls. Any dog that bites that resembles a pitbull gets labeled a pitbull. When I actuality your true pitbull has been bred for hundred of years to not be human aggressive. I mean seriously think about this how do you handle a dog in the pit that is going to try and bite you. You can't now with all the back yard breeders and thugs that think you have to beat a dog to make it fight we do have some very aggressive pitbulls. But I promise they aren't the norm. Actually as far as aggression tests go they are tested more often than most breeds and do better than the golden retriever. Problem is you have to watch where you get yours from. Helen Keller the little rascals all had one. At one time they were known as the Nanny Dog. But the pitbull is a very generic looking dog and get a lot of bad press from other breeds and crosses. You do have to handle dogs in the pit there is a set of rules. Its normally just a fight between to dogs to the death. It should be a test to test the dogs gameness or heart. Truthfully how there breed has the most to do with how they will act. Next would be how they were trained.


----------



## ekim (Dec 28, 2012)

Smitty901 said:


> Australian Cattle Dog aka Blue need to think about that. I have shared my life with a couple. My current one is 51 pounds he is one of the lager size in the breed. He is a Smart dog and a smart ass. He is loyal and loves to work/play. While they may not hurt small kids think can be a bit rough with them .
> My grandson has a nick name for him - - - hole.
> If you go that route you will have a partner for a long time once you train them they work hard for you.
> A Sheltie fits a lot of people needs that are not ready for a Healer. The best farm dog and family friend we ever had was a mix Sheltie and blue healer.
> ...


Love your Sir Pretzel Stick, looks very much like my Heeler. Brings back many fond memories. Trying to decide if I'm to old to get another one now. It's Heeler or nothing for me though.


----------



## Beach Kowboy (Feb 13, 2014)

Same for me. If it's not a heeler, I'm not really interested in having it!! Once you have had a heeler, you will always compare the rest to them!!


----------



## Beach Kowboy (Feb 13, 2014)

Both of out heelers are part of our family and treated as such! My grandfather was a GREAT man. As far as I'm concerned, he was the be all and end all of everything. I learned a GREAT deal from him. He taught me how to do most everything including hunting,bushcraft and even the finer things in life. Something else I remember him saying was "Don't have an pet unless you are goin to treat it as part of the family." So to this day, I have remembered that.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Our little Heeler pup is growing fast and showing her fearlessness and athletic ability already. We are very pleased with the ACD even after raising a real smart Border Collie.


----------



## Beach Kowboy (Feb 13, 2014)

Slippy said:


> Our little Heeler pup is growing fast and showing her fearlessness and athletic ability already. We are very pleased with the ACD even after raising a real smart Border Collie.


Knowing heelers, you will be very happy with her. If not, I'll take her off your hands..lol


----------



## spokes (Feb 22, 2014)

We have a an ACD
If you get one get a male.
They have rules of possession:

1. If I like it, it's mine.
2. If it's in my paw it's mine.
3. If I can take it from you, it's mine.
4. If I had it a little while ago, it's mine.
5. If it's mine, it must never appear to be yours in any way.
6. If I'm chewing something, all the pieces are mine.
7. If it looks just like mine, it is mine.
8. If I saw it first, it's mine.
9. If you are playing with something using something and you put it down, it automatically becomes mine.
10. If it's broken, it's yours.
11. If it's broken, but you are having fun playing with the pieces, it's mine again.
12. If there is ANY doubt, it's mine.
13. If it's dead it's mine....and just you try and get it off me.







When we first got him he ate a van seat that was in his dog house. He is addicted to rabbits now. He must have a job.


----------



## Beach Kowboy (Feb 13, 2014)

spokes said:


> We have a an ACD
> If you get one get a male.
> They have rules of possession:
> 
> ...


how true.. I have always preferred a female as they seem more loyal.. We do have a male(red) and female(blue) and 90% of my past heelers been female.. I cannot tell people how great they are and recommend them enough..


----------



## SAR-1L (Mar 13, 2013)

roy said:


> Yeah, somethin' like 90% of the fatal dog attacks in the U.S. are by pitbulls. Get a log chain to walk him on so you can fit in with ghetto thug society.


Man I grew up out in the country and I remember our pet pit, Brutus... Brutus was probably about 60 - 70 pound black with a little white on his chest. Would pull my radio flyer wagon.
My parents had to tell me not to ride him or hang all over him, but he didn't mind a bit. Would be times I would use him as a pillow, sweetest damn dog ever... sadly died when I was about 7.

Second Pit was Shasta, a white little turd of a dog, but a good dog... now my parents have a white and brendle beauty named patch, also a pit.
Not once has any of these pits ever mauled, bit, threatened or even done anything disorderly. Actually patch is a submissive little chicken shit.

If you statistic is true it is cause 90% of people who own pits are too ****ing stupid to own any dog, and raise it right.

Edit: Btw none of them ever needed a ghetto thug logging chain...


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Beach Kowboy said:


> Knowing heelers, you will be very happy with her. If not, I'll take her off your hands..lol


She has become our entertainment. We took her mudding in the jeep before it got dark tonite and she loved it. Our 12 hyear old Border Collie wants her gone! Funny dogs!


----------



## pheniox17 (Dec 12, 2013)

blue healers are a good dog, just keep them working!!! 
they are bread for farms, and a choice cattle dog (look up outback farming, there are farms bigger than some US states, bigger than some European countries)

and a lot of city people have the "board dog issues" you need animals the dog can chase or something to keep the dog active, just pointing it out


----------



## Beach Kowboy (Feb 13, 2014)

It's amazing how fast they become part of the family!! Ours are family and whenever we plan something, the dogs are part of it! Otherwise, why have them?! I hear people say not to have them because you have to feed them and they will weigh you down. But as far as I'm concerned, they are worth their weight in gold. Just for security purposes alone. Not to mention how loyal they are and the affection they show!

Then you have people talking about "pit bulls". Being from Okeechobee I have hog hunted most of my life and used a pit or pit cross as a catch dog. I have NEVER not once had one I would not trust with my family. Most were our personal pets we used for hunting and NEVER even had one growl at us in anger!! As far as I'm concerned and many veterinarians will agree that a Chow is more violent than a pit... I hate seeing how pit bulls are so violent! It is usually the owner anyway andf not the dog. When you see about a dog attacking a child, they don't say the kid has been pulling the dogs ears and the dog finally responded... I'm not saying always but I would bet the majority of the attacks are deserved!!


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

She's doubled in size in the past few weeks that we've had her.

View attachment 4531
View attachment 4530


----------



## Arizona Infidel (Oct 5, 2013)

Heeler.
Mines 13 in May. Been a house dog all her life. Went on the truck with me. Used to go everywhere with us. Now she's old and kinda hangs around the house and sleeps and bugs us to go outside. She's never lived on a farm or ranch or worked. Never needed a doggy door till we got a heeler. People that think heeler a are dumb don't understand the breed. You're not going to"train" a heeler to do tricks like a poodle.


----------



## Beach Kowboy (Feb 13, 2014)

I almost think a human is a pet for a heeler!!


----------



## Arizona Infidel (Oct 5, 2013)

Beach Kowboy said:


> I almost think a human is a pet for a heeler!!


Mines buggin the shit out of me right now for some reason. We have a little sighn here. It says "around here the dogs in charge"


----------



## Smokin04 (Jan 29, 2014)

GTGallop said:


> I guess I might have left out a key piece of info too... We are Suburbanites. Like to be out in the wilderness for recreation and bring the dogs to camp with us, but also need them to live the majority of their lives in a backyard and 3 bedroom home.
> 
> Some of the pics make it look like the Heelers are out on land. I don't have any cattle or sheep for them to work, or hogs to hunt, but would take them out routinely. Does that change any of the recommendations or throw up a "WHOA NELLY!"


As a prior handler/trainer/kennel master....

Based on what you're requesting, a couple breeds come to mind. (And remember, NO SUCH THING AS A BAD DOG! ONLY BAD OWNERS!!!)

Staffordshire terrier (a.k.a. Pit Bull) - I have raised several in my life. Wonderful dogs, ferrociously loyal, incredibly strong, very intelligent and capable with most tasks. Can be stubborn to train and a high titration, so a strong handler/trainer is needed. Also they don't have the sharpest senses due to a short snout. Only problem for you...it's hard to find one less than 50 lbs. Small females often weight 55-80 lbs...all muscle. Their breed also was used to hunt wild game like boar. Short hair so very little grooming/bathing required. Great great choice.

Dutch Shepherd (like the one pictured in my avatar). Highly intelligent, strong, sensory, and loyal. Endlessly and easily trainable. High drive with variable titration. They will require a large yard for running room and need frequent play. But do some bite work in your front yard for the neighborhood to see, and word will quickly spread that your yard is not the one to venture in to. They do have a bit longer hair, so monthly grooming at a minimum is needed to keep their tails waggin. Also small females reach 45-75 lbs.

Belgian Malanois exactly the same as the dutch shepherd but for your needs...lighter weight. Very high energy and drive. Incredible sensory perception. Can detect intruders at 500+ yds in the open. Small belgians are routinely in the 50 lb range but with all the bells and whistles of the previously mentioned breeds. Phenomenal dogs. I have taken Mals into the thick of things (heat of combat)and they NEVER waivered. Don't ever count them out as one of the best dog breeds for nearly every situation.

Golden Retriever. I know...plain. But really Goldens are highly intelligent and will protect the family when challenged. The are within the size you desire and bring family enjoyment when not working. Sensitive to training...which means easy to train. Very low titration threshold. A great alarm for when perps are trying sneaky stuff. Can hang with basic German Shepherd with identical training. Medium hair with minimal grooming needed. Good all around choice because of their great senses.

I could talk dogs all night...if you have questions, don't hesitate to ask.


----------



## tirednurse (Oct 2, 2013)

GTGallop said:


> We have some unique family needs for a dog. Right now our Boxer/Lab mix isn't cutting it. She was supposed to fill the shoes of our Catahoula/Aussie Shep mix and apparently that was a taller order than I originally appreciated.
> 
> So this isn't a what is YOUR favorite breed discussion, or what works best in YOUR situation. I hate to say it, but yeah, this is all about me. I'll be the one living with and training the dog so it has to fit my families needs.
> 
> ...


I read through every one's suggestion and your list of requirements. The dog I would suggest that would meet all your needs is a Labradoodle. No really, don't laugh! they are the smartest easiest to train dogs you will ever meet. They are not only dogs that will work along your side all day, but are total family dogs. Trust worthy from infants to elderly adults. 
They only drawback for your living area would be that they would need to be shaved about every 4 months while it is hot. They love water of course since the lab and poodle do and are terrific hunters. pretty much all the good from both breeds in one dog. Look up some info on them, you may be surprised.


----------



## nephilim (Jan 20, 2014)

If not for the shedding, I would recommend a German Shepherd / Alsation or a mix of the 2 (they are different). Or a Collie mixed with a Beagle. Highly intelligent, minimal fur shedding, and definitely not lazy!


----------



## Piratesailor (Nov 9, 2012)

Btw, Gertie the rescue, dropped these on us Christmas Eve. The white one has since been adopted. The one in the middle is Angel and the one on the right is Holly. 

Since Gertie is a rescue that my wife saved in December, we don't know who the father is.


----------



## MrsInor (Apr 15, 2013)

Cute! Not ready for another puppy just yet.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Slippy said:


> She's doubled in size in the past few weeks that we've had her.
> 
> View attachment 4531
> View attachment 4530


Nice truck. 1973?

We have always had dogs. Always more than one, as many as 8, now down to 4. All our dogs were/are rescues. Either from death row at the pound or from the roadside ditch. 
Some have been pure bred, others just mutts.
But they have all been intelligent, trainable dogs who seem to know they have been given a break. All have been good guard dogs in the sense that if anything was out of the norm they would let me know.
We had a little cattle dog that was, according to several veternarians best guesses a 50/50 mix of cattle dog and german shepherd. He was my buddy, would follow me around the farm, and fit all the behavorial descriptions listed above. I always had to look behind me before I moved or I would trip over him. He lasted 16 years, but at the end it was a quality of life issue and we had to do what needed to be done. It was a sad day for me.

There are so many unethical breeders out there. The best companion/working/guard dogs are often found at the pound. Don't overlook them, many are dying to have a chance to be the dog you need.

Right now we have a chocolate lab that was found as an abused puppy under my neighbors car (he's my 50 pound lap dog), a boxer that the wife found wandering and almost hit by a log truck, and two mixed breeds that were scheduled to be put down that very afternoon ( we are on Animal Control speed dial, but we just have to turn most down, sadly).
I would bet my life on any one of them.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

1968 F250 a gas guzzlin, no frills workhorse!


----------

